# Einrichtung Fertigteich



## mg91 (28. März 2005)

Frohe Ostern zusammen,

ab morgen werde ich einen mittelprächtigen Fertigteich (3100 L) in den Erdboden versenken. Ich habe mich bisher ziemlich umfassend in die Thematik eingelesen und habe das Gefühl, dass meine Konfusion mit zunehmenden Lesen weiter zunimmt.

Ich wäre Euch daher sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr mir bei folgenden Fragen eine Hilfestellung geben könntet:

1. sollten Pflanzen generell in Pflanzkörbe gesetzt werden oder füllt man die oberen Pflanzzonen direkt mit Verlegesand ?

2. macht es Sinn bei dieser Teichgröße eine Sumpfzone mittels Folie und Ufermatte an den Teich anzuschließen ?

3. es soll ein Bachlauf betrieben werden. Ist es sinnvoll das Wasser erst durch einen Druckfilter oder offenen Filter zu leiten (vorgesehener Fischbesatz  8 __ Moderlieschen) ?

Im voraus schon mal besten Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Schönen Tag noch

Thomas


----------



## Frank (29. März 2005)

Hallo Thomas,

hmmm, tja, ich denke du wirst mit dem Anbringen einer Folie an dein Fertigbecken Probleme bekommen, weil das Anschweißen wohl nicht möglich sein wird. Ob es noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt, vermag ich ned zu sagen. 

Auch um das Problem mit der Filtertechnik sollten sich die Expertis kümmern, da ich selbst keine Tecknik, sondern nur einen Pflanzenfilter habe.

Pflanzen kannst du in Pflanzkörbe setzen, wenn du ein starkes ausbreiten verhindern willst. Schöner wirds aber wahrscheinlich, wenn du sie ohne in den Teich setzt. Außerdem wird der Teich dann auch schneller "grün". Ist dann aber mit ein wenig mehr Arbeit verbunden, wenn du sie ab und an mal wieder zurückschneiden musst. Dürfte aber bei deiner Teichgröße auch nicht so ein großes Prob sein.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Erwin (29. März 2005)

Hallo Thomas, 

bei diesen Fertigteichen ist doch meinst aufgrund der vorgefertigten Form schon eine kleine Sumpfzone mit ausgeprägt. Falls Du dort eineUfermatte einbringen willst (macht sich optisch wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht, auf jeden Fall schöner als das schwarze Plastik), solltest Du auf jeden Fall an den Kapillareffekt denken, um dort keinen Wasserverlust zu provozieren.

Da Du ja einen Bachlauf anschliessen möchtest, ist der Einsatz eines dem Teichvolumen angepassten Filters vor Einlass in den Bach auf jeden Fall ok und auch sinnvoll. Pass nur auf, das die __ Moderlieschen nicht im Ansaugschlauch verschwinden können   

Pflanzen in Planzkörbe is ne Philosophie für sich. Persönlich nutze ich Pflanzkörbe in der Regel nur,  wenn man diese auch verstecken kann.

Liebe Grüße
Erwin


----------



## mg91 (29. März 2005)

Danke für die Hinweise,

was das Verstecken der Pflanzkörbe angeht so gibt es ja welche die relativ flach ausfallen. Macht es denn überhaupt Sinn im Randbereich die Pflanzen in Körbe eizusetzen ? Normalerweise müßte man doch auch so ganz gut die eventuell überschüssigen Pflanzen entnehmen können, oder ?

Was die __ Moderlieschen angeht denke ich, dass sie nicht von der Pumpe angesogen werden, da der Pumpenkorb Stoffe dieser Größe nicht durchläßt (hoffe ich).

Was die Sumpfzone angeht ist ein Kapillareffekt ja erwünscht. Durch die unterlegte Teichfolie ergiebt sich dieser ja nur für den Bereich des "Sumpfes". Die Teichfolie und die Ufermatte sollen in die äußere Pflanzzone des Beckens hineinreichen und dort mit Steinen und Sand beschwert werden. So dürfte der gewünschte Kapillareffekt doch nur im Bereich der unteren Teichfolie stattfinden, oder.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Harald (31. März 2005)

Hallo Thomas,

m. E. kannst Du auf die Pflanzkörbe verzichten. Viele Pflanzen schicken ihre Wurzeln ohnehin hindurch und desto flacher sie sind, desto schneller geschieht das. Letztlich mußt Du Dich im Herbst oder Frühjahr grundsätzlich um das Ausbreiten der Pflanzen kümmern. Bei den GfK-Becken kann man ja auch seine Pflanzen unproblematisch beschneiden.

Wenn Du eine Sumpfzone durch außen verlegte Folie anlegen willst, ist da der Kapillareffekt sicher gewünscht. Du mußt nur darauf achten, dass es unter der Folie (Übergang vom Becken zur Folie) nicht auch zu einem unerwünschten Kapillareffekt kommt. In dem Bereich wirst Du ihn nur schwer oder garnicht bemerken und daher auch nicht wieder beseitigen können ohne den bereits angelegten Teich wieder zu verwüßten.

Was den Filter angeht, hast Du die Qual der Wahl. Der Druckfilter hat nur den Vorteil, dass Du ihn besser verbergen kannst, da er komplett in die Erde eingelassen werden kann. Bei dem anderen Filter ist das nicht der Fall.

Wenn Du ohnehin die "Teichfläche" durch zusätzliche Folie vergrößern willst, würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle überlegen, auf das Becken zu verzichten und nur mit Folie zu arbeiten. Zum einen ist es erheblich billiger, zum anderen auch wesentlich einfacher anzulegen.


----------



## bonsai (31. März 2005)

Hallo, zusammen

ich finde regelmäßig __ Moderlieschen in meinem Vortex, die meisten sogar unverletzt - sie werden also sehr wohl angesogen (Aquamax 10000).
Gruß, Norbert


----------



## StefanS (31. März 2005)

Hallo Thomas,

wenn Du eine Folie am Teich fixieren kannst (z.B. PVC-Becken mit PVC-Folie), lohnt sich das aus meiner Sicht allemal. Einmal ist das, was schon in die Fertigbecken eingearbeitet ist, keine Sumpfzone im Sinne von Ufergraben, sondern Sumpfzone im Sinne von Flachwasserzone. Der Ufergraben ist jedoch vom Teich getrennt und kann deshalb mit nährstoff*reichem* Substrat befüllt werden, so dass die Pflanzen üppig gedeihen und blühen. Die Verbindung Teich/Ufergraben mit Ufermatte abdecken. Daran denken, die Folie in mehreren Stücken radial (also tortenförmig) mit dem Teich und untereinander zu verkleben, nicht ringsum. Die Folie gibt Dir im Gegensatz zum Fertigteich selbst auch die Möglichkeit, den Uferrand/Saugsperre attraktiv zu gestalten. Man kann allerdins auch fragen, was bei dem erheblichen Aufwand dagegen spricht, gleich einen entsprechend grossen Folienteich anzulegen - vermutlich gar nichts. Ich kenne keine Vorteile (noch nicht einmal Preisvorteile) von Fertigteichen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## mg91 (7. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

ich bin halt sehr günstig an das GFK-Becken drangekommen (3100 Literbecken für 290 Euro, neu). Insofern stellt sich die Frage nicht mehr. Gleichwohl möchte ich durch den Ufergraben die "Teichfläche" etwas vergrößern.

Welches Substrat würdest Du denn für den Ufergraben empfehlen ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------

